# Class 2 Compliant LED Circuit



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

You are on the right track. To use a Class 2 wiring method you must use a Class 2 power supply. If you want to supply lighting above the Class 2 power limitation you must use a Chapter 3 wiring method, such as conduit, boxes and wire.

725.130 Exception No. 2: Class 2 and Class 3 circuits shall be permitted to be reclassified and installed as Class 1 circuits if the Class 2 and Class 3 markings required in 725.I 24 are eliminated and the entire circuit is installed using the wiring methods and materials in accordance with Part 11, Class 1 circuits.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Faultcurrent on the class 2 system and I dont know if the manufacters are aware of the code requirement and their installment papers saying on that. 

200 Watts on 24 volt class 2 circuit that is pretty much over the top for most place what they can allowed. 

can you just split it and branch it off from there?


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

FaultCurrent said:


> You are on the right track. To use a Class 2 wiring method you must use a Class 2 power supply. If you want to supply lighting above the Class 2 power limitation you must use a Chapter 3 wiring method, such as conduit, boxes and wire.
> 
> 725.130 Exception No. 2: Class 2 and Class 3 circuits shall be permitted to be reclassified and installed as Class 1 circuits if the Class 2 and Class 3 markings required in 725.I 24 are eliminated and the entire circuit is installed using the wiring methods and materials in accordance with Part 11, Class 1 circuits.


Thanks, that makes sense! Since I need 5 conductors, guess i'll have to run THHN in a flexible conduit.




frenchelectrican said:


> I agree with Faultcurrent on the class 2 system and I dont know if the manufacters are aware of the code requirement and their installment papers saying on that.
> 
> 200 Watts on 24 volt class 2 circuit that is pretty much over the top for most place what they can allowed.
> 
> can you just split it and branch it off from there?


Thank you. Branch it off like a multitap supply? Yeah, but i'll need more controllers.



Would about that outdoor LV landscape lighting like this? Those are often over 100w and not class 2 somehow...


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

They fall under their own section. 

411.5 Specific Location Requirements. 

(A)Walls, Floors, and Ceilings.
Conductors concealed or extended through a wall, floor, or ceiling shall be in accordance with (1) or (2):
(1)Installed using any of the wiring methods specified in Chapter 3
(2)Installed using wiring supplied by a listed Class 2 power source and installed in accordance with 725.130


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

411.3 Low-Voltage Lighting Systems.
Low voltage lighting systems shall consist of an isolating power supply, low-voltage luminaires, and associated equipment that are all identified for the use. The output circuits of the power supply shall be rated for 25 amperes maximum under all load conditions.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Where's the 'fill out your profile crew' when you need 'em :biggrin:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/eyeball-light-above-shower-67867/


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, I saw 411.3 in there which would apply to either one, but somehow missed 411.5. Thanks for pointing that bit out.
But isen't dirt considered a "floor"? :vs_laugh:


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Where's the 'fill out your profile crew' when you need 'em :biggrin:
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/eyeball-light-above-shower-67867/


So sorry I didn't know everything 4 years ago. You want to know what company I work for so you can call my boss or something? :surprise:


----------

